# American Bully Breeder's Who Health Test



## starburst (Jan 6, 2015)

I am looking to buy a bully pup later this year, but am looking for a breeder who actually health tests (I have found NONE thus far). It is really disheartening when I ask some of these "Big Names" if they health test and they act like I am offending them. IF you are getting "$5,000" for a puppy, you can freaking pay to health test, no? 

Anyways, if anyone could put me in touch with a breeder who actually does health testing, I would be appreciate it!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I know a handful of breeders in the Pacific NW who do. They breed primarily standard, pocket and classic bullies. Where are you located?


----------



## starburst (Jan 6, 2015)

Located in IN, but will be moving to TX in a year.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

The closest one I can vouch for is in southern Wisconsin. Pm me for details if you're serious.


----------

